

Domino portrait of Martin Gardner - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.knowltonmosaics.com/pages/Martin.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
OK, this isn't new, it isn't news, and it was done (not by me, I hasten to
add!) by hand, without a computer, and I think it's impressive. It's a
portrait of Martin Gardner using 6 sets of 9x9 dominoes.

Knowing Gardner's work for decades, I was honored to be able to spend an
afternoon with him in March, 2010. Still wonderfully active and inventive at
the age of 95, I felt seriously out-classed in so many ways. Having read so
many of his books, I felt I knew him, and he was kind, generous and friendly,
as if he knew me. This portrait was on the wall.

I'll miss him.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Gardner>

